# The Glenlivet Nadurra 16



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Heard about The Glenlivet Nadurra 16 from a radio personality (robarnieanddawn.com) and tried a shot at the local liquor store and loved it. Had the wife buy me a bottle for my birthday. Then I went on a diet and haven't broke it open until tonight. Had a glass tonight (neat, of course) with a RyJ Petit Julietta and wow!! Smokey, peaty, citrus here and there. Fantastic scotch and 114 proof!! Might be a bit much for a scotch noob, but for a seasoned drinker it should hit the spot!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Dan! Ill have to keep that one in mind...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. I tend not to buy the Glens, but get them when out as they seem quite common, but the Naddura has intrigued me.

Every day Scotch is Balvenie Doublewood - about $45 a bottle

The MacPhail's Collection, 14-year old, From Bunnahabhain Distillery About $80... I've had a least 5 bottles... but cannot find any longer.

My favorite expensive Scotch is the Macallan 18 - about $150 a bottle. Picked up a couple duty-free on a cruise for $80 a bottle..


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

kellzey said:


> My favorite expensive Scotch is the Macallan 18 - about $150 a bottle. Picked up a couple duty-free on a cruise for $80 a bottle..


Good deal!! Never had Macallen. Sounds like a good b-day or Christmas gift!!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

If you like the Nadurra, try a Glenrothes 1991............

trust me.


----------

